# defect detector video



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAUjfv2v_KE

hope you enjoy, thanks!


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by DJ with the new video, I all ways enjoy them.


----------

